# New RetroModded Cannondale Old Rider...awesome ebay find!



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, my name is Kyle, I live in Greenville, NC thats on the mid-atlantic east coast part of the united states..

OK, I will be 25 coming up June 14 so Happy Birthday post are much appreciated..

First off, picked up a true classic. A 1990 Cannondale SM500 (hardtail), it has already got some newer/more modern upgrades on it, a Answer Manitou SX Fork 97' model I believe, Newer Front levers and front brakes, rear brakes look new also, shimano Rear Der.'s, shimano Front Der.'s, SRAM GripShift twista shifters...also could anyone let me know if this crankset looks newer from the pick because it's coming in about a week and half or so..thats about all I can thank of, also bought a new seatpost for it, getting a new saddle, and clipless pedals with cleats and shoes..I have a feeling I may fall in love with this timeless classic..almost fully updated to modern specs.

Pics below.



























































































At least there better than the old SunTour XCE original equipment, eh? ah well, hope you like it...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice project!
Now ditch the stickers and bottle cage!
Are your bars swept down?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I say keep the decals - nothing says early 90s like pink neon!


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

thank you for the nice comment, I do not know if the bars are swept down, how do you tell? is that a good thing even? want be arriving to the doorstep until a week or two. as for the stickers i thinking changing to white custom redone by local sign shop or something. unless someone on here can reprint them..as for the bottle cage i kinda like that for the 20oz dr peppers or a bud light haha lol


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice bike Kyle, I did sort of the same thing with my 91 SM800 Click
Btw yours is also a 1991...see vintagecannondale.com for catalog PDF's
CDT


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

thank you cdaletony so much, i didn't know if it was a 90 or 91 to be honest but the serial indicates 10/90 build so I figured it was sold as a 91 year model correct? oh, and i've already checked that website out , if i only my friend would let go of his super v  then i'd be in the mix with modern and classic


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

As of right now I am rolling the 91 SM800 AND a pretty much original SE2000. Pretty good shape for a 17 year old Mtb...
CDT


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

oh and for those curious on the price i got it for 132.50 plus shipping and it's my frame size, i'm pretty sure i got a great deal...considering it was a $600 dollar bike back in the day. and plus it has a few upgrades. the front der i know is a shimano STX the rear der. i can't quite make out. can anyone tell what that logo on the brake lever says..that cannot be suntour for being that shiny.of course i could be wrong this bike was in storage. and also with those shifters does this bike look like it's been converted to a 9spd? or 8spd even i can't really tell. thx for the fast response and nice replies guys. any help keep em' coming is much appreciated like i said i'm relatively new to all things cannondale but am a long time fan


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Kyle0614 said:


> thank you for the nice comment, I do not know if the bars are swept down, how do you tell? is that a good thing even? want be arriving to the doorstep until a week or two. as for the stickers i thinking changing to white custom redone by local sign shop or something. unless someone on here can reprint them..as for the bottle cage i kinda like that for the 20oz dr peppers or a bud light haha lol


Swept down would just mean the 'bend' is pointed down. It is meant to be pointed rearward. It looks like the previous owner was too small for the bike, though, given the low seat...might have done something weird to try to fit?

Anyway, the bike should be fun and it's good to see it'll get some TLC and usage. Personally, I'd celebrate the bike's age by leaving the decals as-is (and also wouldn't spend a dime on looks until I knew how it 'ran'); but to each his or her own. You just need a pink bottle cage and you'll be done!


----------



## 4000fps (Feb 5, 2008)

I am certainly not an expert, but I am guessing that is a 7spd. Also, the brake levers are not stock, since it is running V-brakes.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

props to the new guy for coming correct with pics


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

The rear derailleur looks like Alivio or Deore to me.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

yep i know how you forum guys are with the pictures lol i made sure i got that right keep em coming


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Just so you know... that frame isn't really built for a fork like that. It will slow the handling considerably. 90-91 models weren't really made for suspension. If you like the way it rides then that's cool. If it were mine I would put a shorter rigid steel fork on it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Kyle0614 said:


> oh and for those curious on the price i got it for 132.50 plus shipping and it's my frame size,
> i'm relatively new to all things cannondale but am a long time fan


I was kinda curious about that.

No one can fault you for your enthusiasm. Its good to see you're excited about your purchase and ready to take it to the trails. Win win.

As mentioned, props for pics.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

oh it's just for light trails and neighborhood ventures nothing to hardcore except for some slight curb jumping and rock pile launching...lots of cool construction tid bits and such behind my house. ty for the info though


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

*80mm fork not too bad!*



lucifer said:


> Just so you know... that frame isn't really built for a fork like that. It will slow the handling considerably. 90-91 models weren't really made for suspension. If you like the way it rides then that's cool. If it were mine I would put a shorter rigid steel fork on it.


The SX is not a tall fork and only has 75-80?mm of travel. I burned through 3 Mach5 forks and a Mag21 with that model of frame, (I think mine was a 92). Never felt like a chopper.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

i read somewhere that this fork does not have a disc drop out is this true?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Doom said:


> The SX is not a tall fork and only has 75-80?mm of travel. I burned through 3 Mach5 forks and a Mag21 with that model of frame, (I think mine was a 92). Never felt like a chopper.


Mag21's weren't 80mm forks...

This bike (not designed around any suspension) will ride ok with 80mm...but it will wallow a bit on the climbs. It looks a bit raked to me, but not too bad.

Chances are Kyle won't know/feel the ill effects of this.


----------



## 4000fps (Feb 5, 2008)

Kyle0614 said:


> i read somewhere that this fork does not have a disc drop out is this true?


I do not see a place to mount disc brakes, and I would assume that fork predates discs. Also, I would be very surprised if that fork had 75-80mm of travel, since it is an older fork. I think the geometry looks fine with that fork. I have not researched it, but if I had to guess, that fork is probably 50-65mm travel. Your biggest problem is going to be whether that fronk fork is dead or not, and if you can still get parts.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Kyle0614 said:


> i read somewhere that this fork does not have a disc drop out is this true?


What fork? The SX?

You need only to look at the pictures of your bike to answer your own question.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

^^ yes the SX in the pic i haven't gottin' the bike mailed to me yet thats why i ask ...


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

oh and is this site really addicting? i have a feeling there will two more bikes I'm going to get in winter/09' ...love this site alot..you guys are awesome.


----------



## 4000fps (Feb 5, 2008)

Kyle0614 said:


> ^^ yes the SX in the pic i haven't gottin' the bike mailed to me yet thats why i ask ...


Dude...look at your pics. Photos 4, 5 and 6 clearly show there is no disc brake hanger.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

sorry 4000 didn't know..not to familiar with anything disc brake oriented...my apologizes


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

4000fps said:


> Dude...look at your pics. Photos 4, 5 and 6 clearly show there is no disc brake hanger.


Be nice.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Kyle, some of the guys on here don't realize there are people just getting into the sport and don't know everything ..just grab what knowledge you can and don't be afraid to ask questions....also search back in the threads (theres a search button on the top rightof the screen) ifyou search, people will be more willing to help..."help comes to those that help themselves....Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome Kyle its cool too see your enthusiasm for your newly acquired bike. Its always great to see someone finally get a bike they wanted years ago.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

thank you chefmiguel..for the nice reply.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kyle0614 said:


>


I never liked Cannondales. But this bike really has nice lines. It must be pre beer can size down tubes. I think you're going to like the bike. Try searching for an all silver rear der. That black der gets lost with black frame. Nice ride good luck.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

yep, can't wait till she gets here going to hop on some trials behind my house as soon as it gets here, the weather is perfect right now here in NC. thank you guys for the nice comments. greatly appreciated that everyone still likes the older mtb's.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kyle0614 said:


> yep, can't wait till she gets here going to hop on some trials behind my house as soon as it gets here, the weather is perfect right now here in NC. thank you guys for the nice comments. greatly appreciated that everyone still likes the older mtb's.


This the place to go for vintage MTB info.

Tim


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

I never knew where North Carolina was.
Thanks.
LS


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

btw ^^ if that was a smart "allec" answer it was just something while I was typing my intro to brake the ice...therefore, allowing me to continue talking. hey did ghandi know were North Carolina was? well, now he does lol.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lickety Split said:


> I never knew where North Carolina was.
> Thanks.
> LS


Hahaha!


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

Your spelling is atrocious.
Try capital letters after periods.
"Brake" the ice???
You must be top of the UNC class.
Where was it again?
LS


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Lickety Split said:


> Your spelling is atrocious.
> Try capital letters after periods.


Not a lot of correlation between spelling/punctuation and intelligence. A lot of famous thinkers were poor spellers and grammarians. Be cautious being a pedant.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

Wannabe cop. Grammar Police. HAHA There capital letters after a period, are you happy now? Even punctuation my God, there is a Heaven.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

Excuse my last post Lickety Split ...you just pissed me off. and BTW I don't go to UNC.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Not a lot of correlation between spelling/punctuation and intelligence. A lot of famous thinkers were poor spellers and grammarians. Be cautious being a pedant.


diTTo two thaat staightmeant. Eye Ahgree wit ewe.


----------



## kool maudit (Nov 27, 2007)

Lickety Split said:


> Your spelling is atrocious.
> Try capital letters after periods.
> "Brake" the ice???
> You must be top of the UNC class.
> ...


why would anyone go so far out of their way to be unpleasant to a stranger?


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

kool maudit said:


> why would anyone go so far out of their way to be unpleasant to a stranger?


Agreed. What a Doosh. (sic)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

kool maudit said:


> why would anyone go so far out of their way to be unpleasant to a stranger?


Aye aye - we want people to get comfortable here before we start tearing in to them!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Aye aye - we want people to get comfortable here before we start tearing in to them!


:lol:

amen

and or

hallelujah


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

Is North Carolina anywhere near South Carolina??
Welcome aboard.
Lnot a doosch but that guy is


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

Can I have a mod remove this smart a-s-s from my thread? 

Lickety Split


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Is this for real? WELCOME Kyle!


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Welcome to the Vintage forum Kyle. Nice C-Dale and hang out with us. Not all of us are douchebags.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

I wanna be a pendant not a pedant.
Pyle seems a bit thin skinned.
I'll leave now Pyle.
Grab a Kleenex if you feel weepy.
LS


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kyle0614 said:


> Can I have a mod remove this smart a-s-s from my thread?
> 
> Lickety Split


That's really a mild remark compared to some. If you like to be insulted try Bikeforums.net and go the road forum. There's more smart asses there than on any forum I've ever been to.

Welcome to the forums.

Tim


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

BTW u should be one to talk about "grammar" lickety is not a word. haha


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I think this whole thread is a hoax. Welcome to the forum, if not.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think this whole thread is a hoax.


why?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> why?


Hi. My name is Eric. I just turned 31. Wish me happy birthday everybody!!!!!!!!!!
I live in California. Thats in the United States of America.
I bought a bike off of eBay. Thats a website on the internet.
I paid $410 dollars for it. Shipping was $20. Can you believe it!? I used my Paypal account.
I think I'm falling in _love_ with this true classic.

It just seems like...young behavior for a 25 year old...
No offense Kyle...I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Hi. My name is Eric. I just turned 31. Wish me happy birthday everybody!!!!!!!!!!
> I live in California. Thats in the United States of America.
> I bought a bike off of eBay. Thats a website on the internet.
> I paid $410 dollars for it. Shipping was $20. Can you believe it!? I used my Paypal account.
> ...


Thats what I mean. I smell something funny.

btw, you failed to mention what part of the USA CA is in? Is it that one down by Georgia?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thats what I mean. I smell something funny.
> 
> btw, you failed to mention what part of the USA CA is in? Is it that one down by Georgia?


Its south of Canada, but to the right of Hawaii.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Its south of Canada, but to the right of Hawaii.


No, that's Nebraska...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Its south of Canada, but to the right of Hawaii.


so that's pretty close to Kyle then. Sweet.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Slimpee said:


> No, that's Nebraska...


I live in Nebraska!?


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I live in Nebraska!?


If you look outside and you see either a. corn b. a red shirt or c. both, you live in Nebraska...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Mr. Doom said:


> The SX is not a tall fork and only has 75-80?mm of travel. I burned through 3 Mach5 forks and a Mag21 with that model of frame, (I think mine was a 92). Never felt like a chopper.


Fork doesn't look like it has all that much travel. We should always remember that sag needs to be considered in the geometry...


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

My god do you people ever think of anything positive, fine I will just leave this forum if you all think I'm funny, it's all I here all the time. Yes I'm 25, yes I live in NC, and so what if I can't afford a new cannondale but I did get a good used cannondale, and no it's not a hoax it's on its way. And also it's just nice to say to someone happy b-day if it's coming up. WTF is wrong with some of you people I mean seriously half of you can't take a joke. BTW not everyone can afford a 5,000 dollar yeti full suspension , therefore my truck was 2,250, why would I even have a Yeti like that then. Big deal with your 5,000 bike then you cry when it gets scratched up because you bailed on a stunt. You would have had more fun on a used Yamaha R6 for that kind of money. Seems to me like the most on this site make fun of the people who can't afford the high tec new stuff, and always saying you should have got this, you should have got that, and stop making fun of people who race with older bikes they are usually the ones that pass you by laughing at you cause you just dropped a few grand on this thing of a frame and pondering why a bike like that just passed you. If this is how it is going to be on this site then why bother. THANK YOU TO THE ONES WHO ACTUALLY HAD SOMETHING NICE TO SAY IT MADE MY DAY. As for the others read above if you just skipped over it because it was to long.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Slimpee said:


> b. a red shirt


I see a lot of 'b'. So Nebraska it is.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Hi. My name is Eric. I just turned 31. Wish me happy birthday everybody!!!!!!!!!!
> I live in California. Thats in the United States of America.
> I bought a bike off of eBay. Thats a website on the internet.
> I paid $410 dollars for it. Shipping was $20. Can you believe it!? I used my Paypal account.
> I think I'm falling in _love_ with this true classic.


Oh man.  Didn't get this until I read the OP. Whew, that made my afternoon.

Sorry Kyle if your feelings got hurt, but you walked into that one.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I see a lot of 'b'. So Nebraska it is.


You must live in Omaha.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Kyle, like I said..ignore the A-holes and stay. You're as welcome here as anyone else. And post your bike pics, some of us are decent folks.


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

I just found South Carolina!!!
It's right underneath North Carolina!!!
Them fellers down there sure are smart.

As soon as Pyle gets that promotion to assistant night drive thru manager at Slushy King he's going to get a real nice new bike!!
Yippee for Pyle.
LS


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lickety Split said:


> I just found South Carolina!!!
> It's right underneath North Carolina!!!
> Them fellers down there sure are smart.
> 
> ...


You're an a$$hole.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> Kyle, like I said..ignore the A-holes and stay. You're as welcome here as anyone else. And post your bike pics, some of us are decent folks.


No one questioned his bike, the quality of his bike, or how much money was spent on the bike.

We did, however, question why he was unable to identify where disc brakes would go on the bike and the odd delivery of his over-information.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

He's just a eminem wannabe hence the name "lickety split" guess he would be categorized as a "******"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That being said....of course he's welcome here and I truly hope enjoys his new bike.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*well.....*



Rumpfy said:


> No one questioned his bike, the quality of his bike, or how much money was spent on the bike.
> 
> We did, however, question why he was unable to identify where disc brakes would go on the bike maybe cause he didn't know how to check or what to look for? and the odd delivery of his over-information maybe cause he's excited about his "new" ride ?.


It sounds like he's new to the game and just wanted some help..


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Kyle0614 said:


> He's just a eminem wannabe hence the name "lickety split" guess he would be categorized as a "******"


OK Kyle..I've been defending you but if you're gonna go that direction, you're on your own...:nono:


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

OK this thread obviously went well SIKE, can't we all just get along?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> It sounds like he's new to the game and just wanted some help..


No doubt.

And its ok to ask questions you can't find answers to. I do it all the time when I can't find the answer I'm looking for.
He's getting grief because a simple internet search would answer his question.


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

******??
You really are 12.
What a racist.
LS
Wanted
Medium 1994/5 polished aluminum Cannondale Killer V


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The battle scene in 8Mile was great.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> The battle scene in 8Mile was great.


best part of the movie, and it didn't make the soundtrack

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I predict 5 pages of hilarity before this gets locked


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

My b-day is 06/14/1983 that means 25 in June. I quit this site. you will never see me post again up here.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Kyle0614 said:


> My b-day is 06/14/1983 that means 25 in June. I quit this site. you will never see me post again up here.


no need to leave.


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

My birthdays 
9/11/54
I'm 25.
LS


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Kyle0614 said:


> My b-day is 06/14/1983 that means 25 in June. I quit this site. you will never see me post again up here.


Anything constructive left this thread a while ago.

But screw it, I'll add my pointless two cents.

Kyle, seriously, most people stop proclaiming their birthday and asking for birthday recognition when they are in their teens. Maybe 21 at the latest. Most of my friends, myself included, like to hide on their birthday and be forgotten. Walking into a room full of strangers and saying "My birthday is coming up! Everybody should wish me happy birthday!" is just asking for awkward glances and thoughts of weirdness. Unless, of course, you're twelve. Which you are not.

The VRC forum is very much into details. We aren't solely focused on expensive rides, like you alleged. We nit-pick choices in grips and seats and if the seatpost matches the stem. Details are important, which is why you were called out on missing the fact that your Manitou doesn't have a mount for a disc brake. It's also why some people called you out on spelling and grammar. Details are important here, and it's not that hard to re-read what you write. It's just a courtesy, I think. For example I'm sure everyone here knew you were going to ride some *trails* behind your house, but you spelled it *trials.* Simple mistake, we all do it sometimes, but if this was a job interview, you would've failed.

And finally, your Ghandi statement made no sense. He's dead. He doesn't read this forum. Plus he went to college in London, so he probably knew where North Carolina was, even if he never went there.

Besides, everyone knows North Carolina is to the right of Nebraska.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Anything constructive left this thread a while ago.
> 
> But screw it, I'll add my pointless two cents.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


>


Is the mustache the part north of the mouth?


----------



## 4000fps (Feb 5, 2008)

Yikes.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I guess that was hazing, Kyle you got to put up with it or else the guys you think are douches have a "W" under their belt. However if you put up with this, this time you will see they are informed wonderful human beings. Ok I lied but they might give you a rare bolt or spring you might need down the road.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

oh yea no one has told me if the crankset is newer or not because of some of the other new parts. BTW I'm already purchasing a couple of little adjustments for it this week, new saddle, seatpost, low riser bar w/stem, and pedals.

For you technical people who absolutely must know the brand of stuff. 

- Sette XLR low riser handlebar w/ Sette Edge Stem Combo. PricePoint 
- Wellgo LU-964 w/ Clip & Strap Pedals 
-Saddle - pricepoint.com - Sette Rev Saddle
-Seatpost - ChaserTech. Ebay item. 

I know it's not much and doesn't cost 4 grand but hey it's a start.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> I guess that was hazing, Kyle you got to put up with it or else the guys you think are douches have a "W" under their belt. However if you put up with this, this time you will see they are informed wonderful human beings. Ok I lied but they might give you a rare bolt or spring you might need down the road.


I am neither informed, nor wonderful thank you. 

Rookie hazing is rather common place here.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Kyle0614 said:


> oh yea no one has told me if the crankset is newer or not because of some of the other new parts. BTW I'm already purchasing a couple of little adjustments for it this week, new saddle, seatpost, low riser bar w/stem, and pedals.
> 
> For you technical people who absolutely must know the brand of stuff.
> 
> ...


Its hard to tell for sure in those pictures, but I'd say your entire drive train is not original. Fork/stem/headset are newer. Updated from cantilever brakes to v-brakes.

Handlebars might, possibly be original, but low risers will be a good upgrade for you to make.

The foundation of your bike is solid. Those older Cannondale frames are great.
Your update items are good choices.

From there, perhaps a set of decent tires that work well for the conditions in North Carolina. (make sure you turn that front wheel around, the previous owner has it backwards in the pictures).


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

Your really a big help man didn't know about the wheel thing. So, when it comes in the mail, "this is going to sound stupid I know" but, do I just unbolt it and turn it around? And also that headset is it going to be a 1 1/8" ? Because the same pricepoint website were a good bunch of my stuff is coming from has a Cane Creek for 14.98 thats the headset I was thinking of getting. Thank you Rumpfy and I just noticed your new signature like an hour ago lol good stuff. I'm know longer mad at anyone I guess that was basic flaming compared to other sites I've heard about for MTB's. But boy that debate got heated quick. Sorry if I did anything wrong as you are a mod and I'm apologizing. This site is very informative with good people. 

 How was that with the puncuation and grammar?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Kyle0614 said:


> Your really a big help man didn't know about the wheel thing. So, when it comes in the mail, "this is going to sound stupid I know" but, do I just unbolt it and turn it around? And also that headset is it going to be a 1 1/8" ? Because the same pricepoint website were a good bunch of my stuff is coming from has a Cane Creek for 14.98 thats the headset I was thinking of getting. Thank you Rumpfy and I just noticed your new signature like an hour ago lol good stuff. I'm know longer mad at anyone I guess that was basic flaming compared to other sites I've heard about for MTB's. But boy that debate got heated quick. Sorry if I did anything wrong as you are a mod and I'm apologizing. This site is very informative with good people.
> 
> How was that with the puncuation and grammar?


You've done nothing wrong and have nothing to apologize about. Your punctuation and grammar is still awful but I like the effort.  

Most likely when the bike shows up, the wheels will be off the bike, packed in the box. Generally speaking, the quick release is on the non-drive side of the bike and the 'chevrons' on the tire face forward. So yeah, just put it on in the opposite direction of the picture and you'll be fine.

This C'Dale might actually be 1". You can use a shim to make a 1 1/8" threadless stem work with a 1" steer, but you have no chance of making a 1 1/8" headset fit in that head tube. Unless the current headset on the bike is wasted, no reason to replace that part anyway.

As exciting as it is go get new stuff for your new bike, hold off until it gets in so you can take inventory on what it needs and/or doesn't need.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Yo Kyle you should turn that ish into a fixed gear man. You know... a fixed gear, the new rollerblade.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

actually from what he sounds like I think he's packing the bike complete, that must be one helluva of a box if he is doing it that way. So, headset steys then? Does the new stem I've picked out matter with the size of the headset that is already on there and/or can I just leave the one that is up there with the headset and just mount only new low riser bars with the parts that are already on the front? or is this a 1" or 1 1/8" type sizing issue...hope that didn't sound convusing. Thanks


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm...I'm thinking that you should just go down to the local bike shop and have them put it together for you with your new parts. Even though the bike is coming your way "complete," that doesn't necessarily mean, "completely assembled." Think of your bike as Ikea furniture...some assembly required.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Kyle,I'm glad you didn't bail. The guys here know their stuff and they are cool peeps. 
I picked up my 1st C'dale a little while back and it's a neat bike. Post some photos when you're done with the mods.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I see a lot of 'b'. So Nebraska it is.


This looks like the Willow Glen.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

will do. what model was yours ^^?


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

*It's an M400*

I'm not sure how old it is.It has a 1" steerer and the original owner set it up with XTR derailleurs with Deore topmounts.I picked up the bike pretty cheap. I rebuilt the rest of the bike with spare parts,Specialized wheels and lightweight tires and a 150mm Tioga T-Bone stem. It turned out to be a very sweet riding bike on the trail. I planned on converting it into SS and use the parts for another project but changed my mind.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

that looks to be around the same here as the one i got someone on the thread said the one I got was a 91' it says 10/90 build for the serial number, but yours is sweet also. Are the decals original they look in better than mine, also having a sign shop make me some new reproduction white ones. is the centerstand factory? or did you put it on.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

anybody know the difference's between "SM" and "M" . btw nice crank and pedals what kind?


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Kyle0614 said:


> anybody know the difference's between "SM" and "M" . btw nice crank and pedals what kind?


I think the 'M' is the mid-range model but I'm not sure. The stand is is a separate item and it doe not hold the bike up very well. 
As for the cranks, they are 175mm Suntour X-1s with Shimano 46t chainrings.Nothing special but the X-1 are decent cranks. Pedals are Bontrager clipless but sometimes I run Odyssey Svelt cage pedals.Very light but they bend very easy.

Oh yeah,the decals are original but the paint was badly pitted. I touched up the paint with Dupli-Color touch-up paint.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Kyle0614 said:


> is the centerstand factory? or did you put it on.


Okay I think we have proof. lock this sucka down, Mod!


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

touch up ? no stripping to metal? i'm listening tell me more?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Kyle- I don't care if you are or aren't for real about your dale...You ROCK! 

I'm also tired of everyone talkin' smack about Nebraska...Gandhi was from Nebraska. His cousin works for Monkey Wrench.....his name is Pete!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Kyle- I don't care if you are or aren't for real about your dale...You ROCK! 

I'm also tired of everyone talkin' smack about Nebraska...Gandhi was from Nebraska. His cousin works for Monkey Wrench.....his name is Pete!


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

Thank you. I think.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

stan lee said:


> I'm also tired of everyone talkin' smack about Nebraska...Gandhi was from Nebraska. His cousin works for Monkey Wrench.....his name is Pete!


I'm from Nebraska so I get to talk smack. Speaking of Monkey Wrench I meant to get down there when I was back a few weeks ago but I forgot:madman:

To bring this back to topic, Kyle, these two websites will be indispensable for you:
http://www.parktool.com/repair/bikemap.asp
http://sheldonbrown.com/

Don't ask. Just go.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

I've already throughly looked at parktool. haven't checked the other yet though.


----------



## 4000fps (Feb 5, 2008)

Why are you buying a bunch of new parts before you even get the bike? How do you know you will even need any parts?

Also, most people that get replacement stickers, are trying to restore the bike to original condition. Usually those bikes are in good shape, and wear original era parts. Cannot see getting new decals, when that bike is already not original, and when you plan on adding even more modern parts to it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

snowjnky said:


> Yo Kyle you should turn that ish into a fixed gear man. You know... a fixed gear, the new rollerblade.


nomads are the new fixed gear


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

fat-tony said:


> Okay I think we have proof. lock this sucka down, Mod!


Funny


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Kyle0614 said:


> touch up ? no stripping to metal? i'm listening tell me more?


No stripping. I cleaned up the area with alcohol and just touched up the paint chips with a toothpick and a small brush.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

snowjnky said:


> You know... a fixed gear, the new rollerblade.


I like to rollerblade.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I am neither informed, nor wonderful thank you.
> 
> Rookie hazing is rather common place here.


i am romantic and sensitive. I like long walks by the beach. i am shy and introvert but i open up when i find the right person...
is this what this thread about? i am confused.

oh and i have blue eyes.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

because it's mine and I can do what I want to it and the pink decals are not staying on the bike that is for sure. BTW a few parts is not a bunch you make it sound like i'm rebuilding the thing which i'm not.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Green is the new white which was the new brown which was the new pink....so leave the pink decals.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Kyle0614 said:


> is the centerstand factory? or did you put it on.


holy crap. :madman:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> holy crap. :madman:


I'm pretty sure that was a factory upgrade option.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I like to rollerblade.


of course you do


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> of course you do


And you like fixed gears. We're the same!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Green is the new white which was the new brown which was the new pink....so leave the pink decals.


Yeah. It'll look nice with your disc brakes and centerstand.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> And you like fixed gears. We're the same!


i suspect Kyle is in fact you trolling on VRC..


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> And you like fixed gears. We're the same!


quiet down roller weenie


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> i suspect Kyle is in fact you trolling on VRC..


Oh man, I wish I could come up with stuff that brilliant.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> quiet down roller weenie


I'm going to skate over to your shop on my Rollerblades and maybe you can tow me around on your fixie?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm going to skate over to your shop on my Rollerblades and maybe you can tow me around on your fixie?


you show up in fruit boots and I'm gonna kick you


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> you show up in fruit boots and I'm gonna kick you


fruit boots and hotpants is how he was dressed at the last Fairfax Fat Tire Festivities. Its still etched into my brain. :madman:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm going to skate over to your shop on my Rollerblades and maybe you can tow me around on your fixie?


what will you be wearing? tight shorts and tshirt.. in bright colors.


----------



## 4000fps (Feb 5, 2008)

Kyle0614 said:


> BTW a few parts is not a bunch you make it sound like i'm rebuilding the thing which i'm not.


New bars, stem, grips, seat, seatpost, and pedals, does seem like a bunch of parts to me. You will probably also need new tires, since they are probably old and dry. And, I still don't know why you would buy parts for it, before you even have the bike, and know if you need them?

I will stop being logical now, we have all seen how sensitive you are to any input.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Something bright and revealing.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Something bright and revealing.


yes... it's a summer.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

on your left!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

coffee.

coffee through my nose.

curse you!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> coffee.
> 
> coffee through my nose.
> 
> curse you!


Its funny because I look like that? Up yours (pretty sure I own that outfit too).

See you soon buddy. Toodles!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> pretty sure I own that outfit too


yes!

oh man, my sides hurt


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been missing out on way to much in this thread, shame on me. This thread has got to be one of the most entertaining in recent time... 
To the local vets. (H & R) how often do new tools show up here?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> I've been missing out on way to much in this thread, shame on me. This thread has got to be one of the most entertaining in recent time...
> To the local vets. (H & R) how often do new tools show up here?


"H" is pretty much a newbie also.

(You should have seen his first thread.)


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

How could it possibly be as bad as mine?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Kyle0614 said:


> How could it possibly be as bad as mine?


40 posts in one thread, you'll be a vetran before you know it... Yeah, buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> "H" is pretty much a newbie also.
> 
> (You should have seen his first thread.)


I decline to comment, H is my friend. Plus, I can't keep up with his banter.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> I've been missing out on way to much in this thread, shame on me. This thread has got to be one of the most entertaining in recent time...
> To the local vets. (H & R) how often do new tools show up here?


How often do new tools show up?

See post #138 in this thread. They show up all the time.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> I decline to comment, H is my friend. Plus, I can't keep up with his banter.


haha. He never had a thread like this. That I saw anyway.  I think he is relatively new here though. He's an F88 pro. For the first few months it was just about 30 of us. Its grown a lot. A few dont post anymore, but most have stayed.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> haha. He never had a thread like this. That I saw anyway.  I think he is relatively new here though. He's an F88 pro. For the first few months it was just about 30 of us. Its grown a lot. A few dont post anymore, but most have stayed.


I been here a while, not as long as some of you guys though

you shoulda seen my intro to the 88:nonod: :incazzato:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> How often do new tools show up?
> 
> See post #138 in this thread. They show up all the time.


Got me, walked right into that one:thumbsup:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> you shoulda seen my intro to the 88:nonod: :incazzato:


Yeah, I registered (f88me), looked around and got scared. One day I'll grow balls big enough for that arena!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> Yeah, I registered (f88me), looked around and got scared. One day I'll grow balls big enough for that arena!


we all get along over there, I swear!

whats your screen name?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> we all get along over there, I swear!
> 
> whats your screen name?


Dirty Laundry- haven't posted anything yet...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> Dirty Laundry- haven't posted anything yet...


you're gonna get both barrels when you do now


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> you're gonna get both barrels when you do now


I look forward to the beating!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> haha. He never had a thread like this. That I saw anyway.  I think he is relatively new here though. He's an F88 pro. For the first few months it was just about 30 of us. Its grown a lot. A few dont post anymore, but most have stayed.


Is it good or bad that we've been around the longest?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Is it good or bad that we've been around the longest?


No body dare speak out against the godfather. :winker:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> No body dare speak out against the godfather. :winker:


out with the old blood, in with the new!!!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> out with the old blood, in with the new!!!


BOLD, BOLD. I'm just a sheep at this point.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> out with the old blood, in with the new!!!


I'm going to melt that curved Bontrager fork down and make a custom Rollerblade buckle out of it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm going to melt that curved Bontrager fork down and make a custom Rollerblade buckle out of it.


I'm turning my P-21 into a low rider.

where is my hacksaw...


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> out with the old blood, in with the new!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6H1Xxx0wQw#


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> I'm turning my P-21 into a low rider.
> 
> where is my hacksaw...





Rumpfy said:


> I'm going to melt that curved Bontrager fork down and make a custom Rollerblade buckle out of it.


Now kids, can we all just get along...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Rumphy is it true what they say about rollerblading? That the hardest part about it is coming out of the closet to your parents?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Lol


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Its funny because I look like that? Up yours (pretty sure I own that outfit too).
> 
> See you soon buddy. Toodles!


i don't know ... but the shorts look gloomy. the fabric looks dark. i thought you would wear something airy.. short and tight.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> i don't know ... but the shorts look gloomy. the fabric looks dark. i thought you would wear something airy.. short and tight.


Send me one of yours.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> Rumphy is it true what they say about rollerblading? That the hardest part about it is coming out of the closet to your parents?


They don't know yet...but if they find this thread, there'll be some 'splaing-to-do.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

chefmiguel said:


> Rumphy is it true what they say about rollerblading? That the hardest part about it is coming out of the closet to your parents?


he's so deep in the closet he's finding Christmas gifts


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Are roller skates ok? I dont have any but I have a freind without a Mtbr account who wants to know. They're vintage!


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Is a skid stop similar to a hockey stop? 
And if I only have a brake on the left foot is it like having a front brake? 
I need to know so I can be cool. 
And I am still trying to figure out which pocket to put my U lock in.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

snowjnky said:


> Is a skid stop similar to a hockey stop?
> And if I only have a brake on the left foot is it like having a front brake?
> I need to know so I can be cool.
> And I am still trying to figure out which pocket to put my U lock in.


the parts for your gravity dropper seat post came in


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Wrong Nomad but I will pass the info on. Thanks. Is my(dream bike) Ritchey still there? you know the touring?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

snowjnky said:


> Thanks. Is my(dream bike) Ritchey still there? you know the touring?


goes up on the wall tomorrow morning

you weirding me out with the font


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

lets see if we can hit 250 posts by tomorrow.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

we will try to get 1000 before your 25


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Kyle0614 said:


> Sorry if I did anything wrong as you are a mod and I'm apologizing.
> 
> WHAT!!! Rumpfy's a MOD?:skep: Rumpfy you liar, I thought you told me you were into metal!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> Yeah, I registered (f88me), looked around and got scared. One day I'll grow balls big enough for that arena!


Not if you don't stop shootn' that juice Mr. Bonds.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

YETIFIED said:


> Not if you don't stop shootn' that juice Mr. Bonds.


You have mistaken me for a fit individual.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

Some of you thought I was fool of it..but, look what the Fedex truck delivered today..yay!










Now I need help with mounting the front wheel and the pedals, and tightning the front and rear brakes.

Have already got the handlebar and headset attached. Thats all of done so far. Not to sure how correct it is but it looks even because I just eyeballed it and hope for the best lol.

I know I know, NEWB please be easy. I'm not conflicting anyone anymore...just plain and simple conversations from now on. Thank You for any help.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

ok need a lil help here actually got it together all by myself rode it for like a half hour or so and now i've locked up the rear der somehow. my chain just spins and not the wheel guess i should go check hubs again.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Find a bike shop. You're going to hurt yourself.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Find a bike shop. You're going to hurt yourself.


I agree completely, find a bike shop or a friend who is "bike-savvy". Don't EVER be afraid to ask for help or advice. It's great that you are trying to do it on your own but until you are sure of your work..PLEASE, have someone check it....It's far better to be safe than sorry.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

I can loan you some allen wrenches to work on yer bike...........
Those pink decals are sweet duuude.
Or is the new proper term "sick".
Like,sick bike dude.
LS


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

ok it's been a year since this thread wow lol, been going through some major changes on the c-dale...

I've since been riding my 3700 since last summer while I'm trying to get this one right, 

were going too go singlespeed on this one < 32t-16t or 34t-16t I'm not sure yet, but it is completely stripped of the der's both front and rear and shifters/cables, old chainrings are gone (will be replaced by just the middle ring.) getting new v brakes and levers (deore stuff probably) - 

new headset cane creek 
new grips - just some generics probably black I guess 

the forte conversion kit for the hub, (includes spacers, cog, and tensioner .) 

and basically just need a couple of hundred ben's and she'll be good to roll


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

May I be the first to wish you a warm and gracious .....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

The big *TWO SIX*

WooHoo!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

"Happy birthday" and thanks for the entertaining read.
Have you found a good mechanic yet? 
New stickers?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Reading back over this thread, I'm crackin' up. Bonus points for bringing this train wreck back from the dead. Now we can start over!


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy B-Day Kyle......can't believe it's been a year; almost forgot about this story; Gotta agree with Rumpfy.........Trainwreck Part 2 commences for a continuing thread..........
Post pics of the SS Cannondale Kyle when completed......should look good


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

i need to mark my calendar. happy birthday kyle!!!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

This really is a funny thread. It would be cool if we had a "Best Of" sticky/folder where threads like this could live for future enjoyment.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

djmuff said:


> This really is a funny thread. It would be cool if we had a "Best Of" sticky/folder where threads like this could live for future enjoyment.


I agree, it's a great read. 

It's also a good example of what I hope to help with, some pretty mean name calling that went unchecked by almost everyone comes to mind.

The thing came unhinged shortly thereafter. I don't know if Kyle is one of you, or a real live Carolinian. If he's the later welcome back, I admire your hutzpah, and hope you can hang:devil:

If it's the former?

Nice work


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Did you keep the decals, Kyle? Show us some pictures.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

thanx for the comments guys i'm hoping to have this one finished at least by august. oh yea and thank you for the b-day comments lol


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

And what's going on in your life nowadays, Kyle?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a factory upgrade option.


I'm pretty sure the Pongs invented that......

-Schmitty-


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

not much just looking for a job at the moment and hopefully starting technical college in the medical field all in all it's not so bad


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy resurrection, Batman!

I'm looking forward to seeing the Cdale 2.0!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I agree, it's a great read.
> 
> It's also a good example of what I hope to help with, some pretty mean name calling that went unchecked by almost everyone comes to mind.
> 
> ...


I know what you're trying to do. I get it. But sometimes people just need to be called names.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Besides, this thread became much more entertaining after that point and now we all love Kyle.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I know what you're trying to do. I get it. But sometimes people just need to be called names.


Hey, I called him a Carolinian didn't I?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Hey, I called him a Carolinian didn't I?


Haha! It was brutal!


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kyle...Happy upcoming BD*

Again may I be the *first* to wish you a happy birthday.....would this be the big 2-7 ????

Anyways...I noticed that you are actively selling *the * rig that started it all.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=48541&cat=

Thought I would be helpfull and post a link to aid in the sale...... since you paid your 2 bux and all.

Good luck on the sale!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kyle!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Kyle's birthday is 6/14 in case you guys want to put it on your Outlook calendars.

That small picture of your bike upside down is sweeeeet!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 

Three and a half months yet......I had to check to make sure we hadn't forgot.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

At last I have something to look forward to in 2011.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

:band:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its just days away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

28!! happy birthday Kyle!:rockon:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

....wonder if I can get the day off work?....


----------

